# Supermario-Video Person reinkopieren



## Hähnchenkeule (17. November 2009)

Hallo an alle,
ich hoffe das ist das richtige Forum, um die Frage zu stellen: Wir wollen gern für unseren Abi-Scherz einzelne Lehrer mit einem kurzen Video vorstellen. Unser Info- Lehrer soll dabei als Supermario durch die Supermariowelt laufen (Vielleicht auch noch als Pacman) Sie Frage ist, ob oder wie sich am besten sowas realisieren ließe.

Viele Grüße Hähnchen


----------



## Jami (17. November 2009)

Das heißt, ihr wollte dabei nur sein Gesicht oder die ganze Person reinmachen? Sonst einfach Supermario aufnehmen, gibt ja genug PC-Versionen, und dann sein Gesicht, oder ein Foto von der ganzen Person in irgendnem Halbwegs tauglichen Videoeditor skalieren und passend animieren. Ich empfehle Aftereffects, da sollte das super gehen, ich weiß nicht, inwieweit man in Magix oder so Fotos animieren kann.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (19. November 2009)

Vielen Dank, ich werd mir mal die Testversion von AE runterladen, wenn ich Fragen hab, werd ich mich melden.
Achja Abfilmen mit Fraps oder doch was anderem?
Grüße Hähnchen


----------

